

Ask HN: Famous entrepreneurs/developers who started on college newspapers? - beatpanda

Hi HN, I need your help.<p>I'm an alumnus of San Jose State University now working at an arts and technology nonprofit in SF. Over the last two years I led an overhaul of the Spartan Daily's online presence, building a new site, new workflow tools, and new technology platform from scratch to put us on a solid foundation for at least the next ten years.<p>I'm graduating this year, and we're looking for someone to take over for me, but finding a person in the journalism department with the requisite tech skills is difficult.<p>The Spartan Daily offers the only thing close to a real-world tech job you can find on the SJSU campus, and we pay our senior staff members, so we think it should be easy to recruit from the CS department.<p>However, to make the position more enticing, I want to compile a list of (relatively) famous programmers or entrepreneurs who got their start working on their college newspaper.<p>The only one I know is Yehuda Katz, one of the core contributors to Rails, but I know there are others. Can any of you help me out?<p>Also, if you're an SJSU student interested in the position or know somebody who might be, please get in touch, my email is in my profile.
======
aheilbut
Richard Branson (of Virgin Group) got his start by publishing a magazine
targeted at students, called The Student.

